# Rocky Patel Tax video



## guado

Pretty good video. Basicallysays the same but it's nice to see one of the manufacturers putting themselves out there. I feel they all should though. Eventually it is gonna hurt them just as much if not more than us.

http://www.youtube.com/rockypatelcigars


----------



## Daniel D

Amen!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

*Rocky Patel on the proposed new tax...*

He makes some good points...http://www.youtube.com/rockypatelcigars


----------



## tobacmon

Very good video and I have called my Congressmen--have yet to hear back from him and will try again-It just ask for me to leave a voice mail and I did!!!!We need to react to this before it's to LATE!!!So everyone needs to pick up the phone--I recommend to talk to someone and not leave a voicemail or both! I am----------


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

Looks like guado already posted the link...Carry on. :mumbles:


----------



## terrasco-cl

He makes some excellent points in pointing out the economic impact of such a devastating tax.

The whole point of the tax is to fund the Chip's program. One point I would like to make is that cigars are a luxury item. As much as we love cigars and cigar culture, they are a luxury. If the price goes up tremendously most of us would curtail or eliminate our consumption. Then where would the revenue come from?


----------



## guado

cigarsarge said:


> Looks like guado already posted the link...Carry on. :mumbles:


It's ok....would a cigar make you feel better?


----------



## cigarsarge-cl

terrasco said:


> Then where would the revenue come from?


I'm sure they would come up with a new tax somewhere. The offshore cigar companies would take up the slack of the non-existant American cigar companies.

These idiots are taxing away American jobs.


----------



## JohnR

terrasco said:


> He makes some excellent points in pointing out the economic impact of such a devastating tax.
> 
> The whole point of the tax is to fund the Chip's program. One point I would like to make is that cigars are a luxury item. As much as we love cigars and cigar culture, they are a luxury. If the price goes up tremendously most of us would curtail or eliminate our consumption. Then where would the revenue come from?


There is a segment out there that would be thrilled if they ruined the industry. They don't like tobacco and they will destroy it if they can, even if that means losing the tax revenue. THEY HATE TOBACCO. PERIOD. Then they will move on to the next thing they hate and destroy that. Alcohol, lawn chemicals, SUVs, Trans Fat, Video Games, whatever.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl

I really appreciate him putting his face out there to spread the word. If this goes through it will be a disaster for the industry and all of us will have to find the nearest speakeasy to enjoy our cigars 

I asked permission to embed it directly on Stogie Review (wanted to ask instead of just doing it) so hopefully he won't have any issues with it and we can spread the word even more.


----------



## Labman

Rocky is the man! It's about damn time a manufacturer stepped up and made a stand. Thanks RP!!

The time to get rid of this is now, people...it's now or never. Canada has already walked down the road to insane tobacco taxation, and believe me it's a road you really don't want the US government to take. Act now!


----------



## doblemaduro

Post a link to your senators and the prez. via email. What me worry? I'm gettin there!


----------



## louistogie

I agree with, Rocky!

We all as cigar smokes should educate, senators, congressman, and other people who don't understand the stereotypes about smoking, So We the people can enjoy the finer things of life!


----------



## mrgatorman

I was talking to Rocky last night and he was telling me about that vid...he has made some real strides with his campaigning. Ill post a complete report here soon, but the synopsis is basically...

they first thought the $10 a stick was a typo. they then realized that it wasnt and instantly got every employee of the company to get on the phones and call every senator and every rep. So far them have reduced the cap to $1 per stick and are looking to get it to 10 cents. He has petitions and employees working around the clock to continue to campaign and the giants have awaken. Cigar manufacturers all over the place are in on this as well as retailers, and BOTLs. 

Rocky being an ex lawyer, has tapped into something that may make this dissappear all together. Central America Free Trade Agreement (CAFTA)...

Ill post a full report soon. Its too darn early in the morning right now.

BTW...great time last night. Actually walked away with some stuff and a little light headed.


----------



## Labman

mrgatorman said:


> I was talking to Rocky last night and he was telling me about that vid...he has made some real strides with his campaigning. Ill post a complete report here soon, but the synopsis is basically...
> 
> they first thought the $10 a stick was a typo. they then realized that it wasnt and instantly got every employee of the company to get on the phones and call every senator and every rep. So far them have reduced the cap to $1 per stick and are looking to get it to 10 cents. He has petitions and employees working around the clock to continue to campaign and the giants have awaken. Cigar manufacturers all over the place are in on this as well as retailers, and BOTLs.
> 
> Rocky being an ex lawyer, has tapped into something that may make this dissappear all together. Central America Free Trade Agreement (CAFTA)...
> 
> Ill post a full report soon. Its too darn early in the morning right now.
> 
> BTW...great time last night. Actually walked away with some stuff and a little light headed.


Thanks for keeping us informed Bill. Great stuff!


----------



## terrasco-cl

You know Rocky Patel might be the hardest working man in the cigar business. That guy gets around!


----------

